
U.S. probes allegations AB InBev seeking to curb craft beer distribution - gwallens
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/12/us-abinbev-doj-antitrust-exclusive-idUSKCN0S623R20151012
======
coffeecheque
> Many states require brewers to use distributors to sell their product, and
> once AB InBev buys a distributor, craft companies say they find that they
> can't distribute their beer as easily and sales growth stalls

That seems like the problem here. Why can't brewers sell direct?

Like Telsla sales channels - what is it about the US and middle men?

~~~
nrb
The three-tier system was created after the end of prohibition to provide a
single point for the control and taxation of alcoholic beverages by the
states, the wholesalers (distributors). It also protected the smaller
suppliers (breweries) from the bigger ones by requiring that wholesalers be
independent from the suppliers, who are independent from the retailers.

However, when you're as big as InBevAB, you essentially own any wholesaler you
deal with, since your sales will account for such an overwhelming share of
their overall sales.

Many craft breweries can get around this three-tier system by operating their
own brewpubs, where they produce and sell their product on the same premises.

I feel like the three-tier system has probably outlived its use and is likely
more harmful than beneficial.

------
raverbashing
No surprise there

Typical of big companies to squash competition in favour of the crap they sell

~~~
bigethan
yep, don't people know how Capitalism works? This sort of stuff is perfectly
expected, just like the VW cheat. It's a fight for money and there aren't many
rules.

~~~
pyvpx
and yet in this case the Big Company is using one rule -- sales through
distributors exclusively -- to make seemingly anticompetitive moves.

